# My 16 year old step-son



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

When I married my husband I also got a step son (going on 17 in November)... I am only 26, and it is kinda hard to be a motherly figure to him, especially in cases like this.

He was downstate visiting his mom for the past week (he doesn't like to go there, but she makes him like once or twice a year)... anyway, he just called me at work and said that he got into some trouble last night.

but he went out last night at 3 am w/ a 15 year old buddy of his, they were drinking (drunk), broke into a garage down the road and stole 2 four-wheelers. Then they went joy-riding in another neighbors corn field. I guess the owner woke up and chased them down on a third quad, tried to jump onto the stolen quads and beat the boys off of them, but instead got punched a few times and thrown off the quads. The boys ran back to the 15 yr olds house, and about 1/2 hour later the cops showed up, arrested them both and took them to jail. My step-son released to his grandma that night. THe other kid is still in there, guess he has a warrent because he had stole a safe a few nights before.

Anyway.. I talked to the cop over the phone and he said the owner is really pissed off and is pressing full charges, assult, b&e, and grand theft.

Anyone got an opinion on what is gonna happen to my kid? Think he will serve time? probation? should he hire an attorney? will they issue a drivers license to someone w/ a record? would this be a felony? think they will try him as an adult?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well first off is this his first time getting into trouble with the law???


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ya this would help to know


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to be crude if I am , and I understand your situation , but it was his decision to break in and do the things he did and should pay for them IMHO. There is no use beating yourself up over this at all .

First timer may get a break , but then again you never know these days , Best thing I could reccommend to you if you want to keep him out of jail is get a good lawyer. and Good Luck PQ.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

he doesn't have a record at all.... so yes I suppose.

He was also down there over the 4th of July and stole a case of beer from his mom's car and tried to leave the state park they were at w/ 2 girls. A cop saw them and returned him to his mom. They started arguing and he told the cop and his mom to f**** off. The cop threw him on the ground and sat him in the cop car for a few minutes. But no report for MIP was filed.

Last night he kicked his mom's windshield in her car too.....they were fighting

I just don't get it..... he is a hard working, honest, loving kid when he is up here.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhaqueen said:


> he doesn't have a record at all.... so yes I suppose.
> 
> He was also down there over the 4th of July and stole a case of beer from his mom's car and tried to leave the state park they were at w/ 2 girls. A cop saw them and returned him to his mom. They started arguing and he told the cop and his mom to f**** off. The cop threw him on the ground and sat him in the cop car for a few minutes. But no report for MIP was filed.
> 
> ...


He needs to grow up (Maybe a good ass whooping ) or his father needs to play a better role in his life . There is no excuse for that kinda behavior . personnally after hearing all of that you should let him fend for himself , and get a taste of what "TRUELIFE " and reality is .


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

well i hate to burst your bubble, but even if hes hasnt been in any previous trouble, hes screwed, but then again he could get off. your best bet is to hire an attorney. since hes 17 he will most likely be tried as and adult. kids as young as 11 are tried as adults for the same thing. it all depends.. the law is very sucky that way. about a month ago i got caught for counterfiting money, i got off completly scott free(excluding being grounded by my parents) it was the same scoop, we just had to wait. i'll save you some time and money by what our lawer said." dont make any contact with police or any other law enforcment and if they call give them your lawers number and simply say call him." in my case i was incredibly lucky i would have gone to prison if i wouldnt have lied to the police. the other alternitive was juvi or a boys home. i also have a "clean record" except for a skateboarding ticket.. basically it depends if he got in previous trouble and what the law is going to do. oh by the way im only 15 1/2 and that was the most stupid thing i have every done. sorry for getting off topic with my problems. and i know it is prolly freaking you out and its nothing a mother should ever go threw. i hope your son gets lucky and nothing happens to him(or you) and good luck. if you have any questions just ask and i'll be more than happy to answer any of them.

Adam


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

He needs to grow up (Maybe a good ass whooping ) or his father needs to play a better role in his life . There is no excuse for that kinda behavior . personnally after hearing all of that you should let him fend for himself , and get a taste of what "TRUELIFE " and reality is .
[snapback]1161491[/snapback]​[/quote]

I agree with him fending for himself.. I really and upset w/ him right now. His dad has been the biggest part of his life that he has been allowed to be. He was told when this kid was 10 that he was the father and with no DNA test or anything fought for custody and he has been living with him since he was 14. He got kicked out of school downstate and that is why his mom contacted his dad.. she couldn't handle him, and obviously she still can't.

sorry to post this.....stupid post and a sore subject...... Im just stuck at work for the rest of the day and venting.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

lol ^ or you could be the one he looks up to as a motherly figure. So in that case if you turn your back on him, hell say f*ck you and kick your window in. If your the one that helps him through this, youll forever be his "mother" and the care/attention giver he sounds like he needs. Honestly help him out, and assure him beat it into his skull if you have to that the behavior is not acceptable.. and this is his one get out of jail free card. Then let him watch edward norton get butt fucked in american history X and he will never want to go to jail so it will futher siese and desist his behavior.. trust me I was in that situation and y 
Mommy came and saved me and my friends parents left him in "to teach a lesson" but neglect is not a lesson, not one that anyone wants to learn anyway


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry to say this but your loving boy is hittin the slammer.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

I had 30 Charges of theft over 5000 and I got off 100% free. SO there is hope. and if hes quite when hes with you and your husband that doesnt mean hes a good kid that. he could be bottleing his feelings and releasing them when hes at where he doesnt want to be., and then because he has to much respect/or fear of you or his dad that he wouldnt do such things at home. kids arnt hard to figure out, you were one. probably not in that situation. you always want to be talked to even if you dont want to talk.. hes always listening when you think hes not, he may do the opposite of what you said.. and then later take into account what you said.. either way, youll get to him... speak to him.. see what he says, see what he wants in life, and help him accomplish it. if you dont guide him, hell be in jail for the rest of his life.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> I had 30 Charges of theft over 5000 and I got off 100% free. SO there is hope. and if hes quite when hes with you and your husband that doesnt mean hes a good kid that. he could be bottleing his feelings and releasing them when hes at where he doesnt want to be., and then because he has to much respect/or fear of you or his dad that he wouldnt do such things at home. kids arnt hard to figure out, you were one. probably not in that situation. you always want to be talked to even if you dont want to talk.. hes always listening when you think hes not, he may do the opposite of what you said.. and then later take into account what you said.. either way, youll get to him... speak to him.. see what he says, see what he wants in life, and help him accomplish it. if you dont guide him, hell be in jail for the rest of his life.
> [snapback]1161517[/snapback]​


I guess I forgot what it felt like to be that age. Plus I had a very stable homelife, and wasn't a trouble maker. I just get so frustrated sometimes. Now he doesn't want to come back up here with us..... why????? I just don't get it. We have a nice house, enough to eat, 2 dogs, a good relationship, we all go hunt and fish and camp year round. I don't get the rebelious attitude all of a sudden. I will try to talk to him, I just don't know what to say. I have never had to lecture him. Over the past 3 years he has been a (for the most part) cooperative and happy kid.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

well i love my mom to death.. but its my nature to freak if i dont like whats happening around me. and i turn and yell at her but i fell real bad after... you just need to take him out somewhere and becuase your young.. just say listen your growing up im not much older talk to me.. dont come off as the parent type come in as a friend that he has to respect. just talk to him and dont try to sound condescending. just be open, tell him stupid stuff you or your friends did.. something.. just be natural.. dont be all like hes younger he must bow down to me... go to his level.. its kind of like a dog, if your standing there like wtf and wont come to you, if your at thier level (kneeling) they are not intimidated... keep that in mind and you should be fine... hell tell him to call me ill do it for god sakes but you paying my phone billl.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

He may get off or not i worked juvenile detention and it all depended on what the judge felt like that day. Some kids would get locked up for petty stuff and others would get off for stuff like car theft,asault and robberry. One thing that I did notice was anytime a kid got locked up it would not be their last time.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sorry to be crude if I am , and I understand your situation , but it was his decision to break in and do the things he did and should pay for them IMHO. There is no use beating yourself up over this at all .
> [snapback]1161483[/snapback]​


If you do the crime, be ready to do the time. No offense, but the kid's decision's were retarded. Maybe jail time would help straighten him out.

by the way, thieves


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope things turn out for the best piranha-queen .


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

as a law student, NOT A LAWYER, i would recommend you get a lawyer immediately. remember he is a minor and this is his first offense, however, his behavior was completely inexcusable and any judge is going to agree. stealing quads has to be larceny too based on the total value of two quads, and under tresspass statute it is absolutely breaking and entering and tresspassing from the sounds of what you laid out............i'd be surprised if he did any real time or anything, but the courts are getting sick of this stuff from america's youth bigtime. he's going to receive something he's not pleased about on this one because they'll feel he needs to learn a lesson regardless of whether or not they go hard on him. it's also critical you stress to him that he will SERIOUSLY f*ck THE REST OF HIS LIFE UP if this behavior continues or ever occurs again. if he wants to go to college, join the military or be a mailman or toll collector or cop or anything remotely government related, get almost any kind of decent job, receive loans, etc., he needs to be start acting like an adult, get back on the right track, and start giving the courts a reason to expunge this from his record down the road. everyone makes mistakes, but he's gotta learn from this one fast.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

A lot of good points here, I will reiterate that you should contact a lawyer ASAP. Also very true about the fickle judges! Pray you don't get a dickhead judge on a bad day.

I will also agree, that this is a very bad situation! He is underage and drinking with a kid even younger than him(is 17 considered an adult in your state?), they broke in, and pulled a nice little double grand theft.

If that's not bad enough, they beat the sh*t out of the poor farmer who was trying to get his property back!

I recently was charged with a few nasty charges, one of them being trafficking/transporting contraband. I was busted driving recklessly, with a digital scale caked in cocaine, a nice hammer bubbler in the backseat, and about 7/8 of an OZ of AAA+ kind buds.

My car was impounded, my property was confiscated, and I was facing felony charges.

Long story short, I didn't even get a lawyer(YOU SHOULD!), and I ended up having to pay a measly $50(fifty) fine, no jail time or anything buy a simple MJ possession charge.

To me, appearance and attitude is a big factor to the judge! Dress nice(but not too nice), be clean-cut, and show that you care about what happens to you(your step-son).

Good luck!


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

time for that kid to visit juvenile hall. may sound harsh now, but rather juve hall then big boys jail later


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> he doesn't have a record at all.... so yes I suppose.
> 
> He was also down there over the 4th of July and stole a case of beer from his mom's car and tried to leave the state park they were at w/ 2 girls. A cop saw them and returned him to his mom. They started arguing and he told the cop and his mom to f**** off. The cop threw him on the ground and sat him in the cop car for a few minutes. But no report for MIP was filed.
> 
> ...


 sounds like the little punk bastard needs a swift kick in the head and some time in juvi and lots of probation and community service would do him some good to learn being a little sh*t head punk will get him no where in life.. i can understand you being a parent and being concerned abou this future but if he is old enough to decide to do these things then hes old enough to take the punishment for what hes done.. i have no sympathy now or when i was younger and knew kids that got in that kind of trouble, he may not be getting in trouble when hes home but tha doesnt mean hes not being a punk and getting away with it.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have read alot of good points. But the one that was said about you taking him for a walk and talking to him about the stuff that is going on like you guys are friends is probably the best thing to do in my opinion. Thats how my dad is with me and I feel that I can tell him anything. Im not a bad kid now but when I was in high school I used to get into fights, and the only thing he told me was "You never start a fight, you finish it. And if you start it then you will be dealing with me." 
My dad was a bad kid in high school so it would almost be impossible for me to get away with anything serious.

But just having somebody to talk to that you know isnt going to just sit there and yell at you about the stuff you have done is the biggest thing. He will grow a sense of trust with you.

And it that doesnt work then I would drop his ass off at a focus house. Good luck.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be crude if I am , and I understand your situation , but it was his decision to break in and do the things he did and should pay for them IMHO. There is no use beating yourself up over this at all .
> ...


did u ever catch who robbed ur apartment


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Are juvenile records sealed when the person turnd 18 in your state?

It may not be as bad as you think, but definitely hire a lawyer.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Id say dont hire an attourney, let him fend for himself
he thinks hes a big boy let him try and prove it.

Then after he gets his ass pounded







by some guy in jail
he will relize that he is a fuckin retard and change his ways


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would suggest a good lawyer, and no contact with the folks pressing the charges.

A lawyer can probually get a plea deal, about serving time I dont know, depends on how good the plea deal is, and how strict they are in that state.

Most courts are so booked up , they try and plea out alot of cases. A lawyer willl know if its better to plea quickly and get it done while he is under 18, and try and keep him out of jail. If he does good in school, not alot of suspensions decent grades, maybe play the first time deal...... Dont know, but as was said talk to the attorney immediaitly...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

tinylilredbelly said:


> I had 30 Charges of theft over 5000 and I got off 100% free. SO there is hope. and if hes quite when hes with you and your husband that doesnt mean hes a good kid that. he could be bottleing his feelings and releasing them when hes at where he doesnt want to be., and then because he has to much respect/or fear of you or his dad that he wouldnt do such things at home. kids arnt hard to figure out, you were one. probably not in that situation. you always want to be talked to even if you dont want to talk.. hes always listening when you think hes not, he may do the opposite of what you said.. and then later take into account what you said.. either way, youll get to him... speak to him.. see what he says, see what he wants in life, and help him accomplish it. if you dont guide him, hell be in jail for the rest of his life.
> [snapback]1161517[/snapback]​


So you $150,000.00 in charges and walked? BS


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im the same way..
i blame bad parenting..
as for the charges.. ive gotten arrested many a time and he will probably get the 'serious' charges dropped such as the assault.. i dont think they will pin him, with grand theft.. but they probably will get him for breaking an entering.. the laws around nj suburbia might be different from over there where there r cornfields and such..

my mom being a lawyer and having connections really helped me stay out of jail though


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

mashunter reminds me............if you get a lawyer, and i'm sure you will, get one familiar with this sort of thing and juvenile and or criminal law. also, NEVER USE A COURT APPOINTED ATTORNEY! they are so overworked and underfunded and understaffed it's frightening. they will plea bargain any time they can unless a case is a definite slam dunk. how often does that happen really? it's not their fault, but it is a fact of life. the assault part of this is what troubles me a little. i think the drinking and joyriding are different and less negatively perceived in the grand scheme.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

he wont do any time.. most likely 'house probation'.. where he has to stay out of trouble for a certain period of time (most likely a year).. worst thing hed get is probation where hed have to see a p.o... if they really wanted to be dicks they could make him see a p.o. in the area where he was arrested so hed have to go over there as often as once a week.. once a month if lucky..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> mashunter reminds me............if you get a lawyer, and i'm sure you will, get one familiar with this sort of thing and juvenile and or criminal law. also, NEVER USE A COURT APPOINTED ATTORNEY! they are so overworked and underfunded and understaffed it's frightening. they will plea bargain any time they can unless a case is a definite slam dunk. how often does that happen really? it's not their fault, but it is a fact of life. the assault part of this is what troubles me a little. i think the drinking and joyriding are different and less negatively perceived in the grand scheme.
> [snapback]1161817[/snapback]​


i was hit with 2 counts of aggravated assault, 2 counts of illegal possession of a weapon.. and 2 counts of possession of a weapon without a permit my first time.. and i only ended up getting charged with 1 count of possession of a weapon without a permit..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

stupendous jiggy, but don't tell me your mom allowed you to use a court appointed attorney on that one. that was my main point. and in your case, we already have overcrowded prisons because we live in a massively populated state full of scumbags so only the worst offenders get sent. that really isn't his situation at all. also, what's the deal? are you like a latch-key kid or a bad seed or something?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

chemical imbalance.. i dunno.. i was always just a bad kid.. doing bad stuff is fun.. 
its the smart bad kids u gotta watch out for.. hehe


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

I think he is tottaly screwed..assualt..grand theft..b&e..down here in canadia if that sh*t goes down..watch out


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i AM the bad smart kids. that's why i've never been CAUGHT.







by the way, your saltwater setup looks outta sight.


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

i 100 % disagree..grand theft ?..B&E ?..assault ??..man if this sh!t went down in Canada..watch out


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_breeder01 said:


> I think he is tottaly screwed..assualt..grand theft..b&e..down here in canadia if that sh*t goes down..watch out
> 
> i 100 % disagree..grand theft ?..B&E ?..assault ??..man if this sh!t went down in Canada..watch out
> 
> [snapback]1161844[/snapback]​


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I was in prison with 17 yea olds that were serving time for assault in Iowa. I dunno how it will affect him there. I would say that even with a good attorney, he will still do time. I would think that since It's his 1st offense and that he's 17 will really help him. On the other hand, 17 is almost 18 and therefore, not good. I would say that he get's juve time (not even close to being horrible) and or possibly be sent away to a group home until he's 18. There are really like 10 different possibilities for a 16-17 yr old. Good Luck though!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

theafs are the worst people in the world and deserve what ever they get. someone works hard for there stuff and then you think its not that bad for them to steal it and they should get of with it? put them in jail and let them learn not to do it again. i got into a fght at school and my dad had to pick me up from the police station and it took him 30-45 minute to pick me up. we live 5 minutes away... but in them 30 minutes i learnd i did not want to go to jail and i should keep myself from getting in there so the best thing for you would be letting him go and then when he comes out he might straitin up a little bit. and i know you said he is not bad but jjust what you said happend in the last couple of days rite? so he got drunk twice kicked out a car window and stole some fourwhellers? if somone toutched my fourwheelers they would be lucky if they only got jail time instead of a ass woopin


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dont know why you all are giving advice, ppl that do stuff like that need to have consequences or else they'll just keep doing it....I definately would not be surprised if he got out of it, there is a kid up the road who stold stereos out of cars, robbed a house and a lot more and all he has is probation...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, that little focker is going to jail. Give him a Swift kick in the anus first.
HOPEFULLY...He'll pull through and come out a better person.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

alot of the people giving advice on here dont know anything about the system.. especially the guys that r saying 'let him do time/let them do the time they deserve'.. JAIL IS A SCHOOL FOR CRIMINALS!.. if u go to jail as a shitty criminal, you will come out a better criminal.. once a kid goes to jail, kiss the little bit of childhood innocence they have in them GOODBYE!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> alot of the people giving advice on here dont know anything about the system.. especially the guys that r saying 'let him do time/let them do the time they deserve'.. JAIL IS A SCHOOL FOR CRIMINALS!.. if u go to jail as a shitty criminal, you will come out a better criminal.. once a kid goes to jail, kiss the little bit of childhood innocence they have in them GOODBYE!
> [snapback]1162011[/snapback]​


Naw not really. If the focker is smart and wise's up, and doesnt listen and give in to Peer Pressure, he'd come out a better person. I did time in TYC(Juvie) and COunty, and I aint been back ever since the last incident. Why not? Cause I didnt like it in there and I dont plan n going back.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

jiggy said:


> alot of the people giving advice on here dont know anything about the system.. especially the guys that r saying 'let him do time/let them do the time they deserve'.. JAIL IS A SCHOOL FOR CRIMINALS!.. if u go to jail as a shitty criminal, you will come out a better criminal.. once a kid goes to jail, kiss the little bit of childhood innocence they have in them GOODBYE!
> [snapback]1162011[/snapback]​


This is true in many circumstances, however your son should get off with probation and community hours for a 1st offence (didn't read whole post)

A few days in Jail will do a "a kid going bad"..some good!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Check your area for a program called "scared straight"...That's where kids that are out of control visit the jails and the inmates give them the facts of life behind bars....Reality might kick in....Your step son is going down the wrong path in life...Don't give up and help him as much as possible...Good luck..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Northstar said:


> Check your area for a program called "scared straight"...That's where kids that are out of control visit the jails and the inmates give them the facts of life behind bars....Reality might kick in....Your step son is going down the wrong path in life...Don't give up and help him as much as possible...Good luck..
> [snapback]1162056[/snapback]​


a smart kid would know that those inmates just yell and scream and would touch u.. id personally laugh in their face.. the real tough guys dont need to talk sh*t..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Check your area for a program called "scared straight"...That's where kids that are out of control visit the jails and the inmates give them the facts of life behind bars....Reality might kick in....Your step son is going down the wrong path in life...Don't give up and help him as much as possible...Good luck..
> ...


Jiggy the internet is a very good forum for you to be a tough guy







Anybody as bad as you say you are would not spend all their time talking sh*t on a piranha board.









"the real tough guys dont need to talk sh*t.."

You should remember your own advice


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont talk sh*t.. im not like kfizzly.. YO IM FROM COMPTON ILL BUST A CAP IN YO ASS ANYDAY OF THE WEEK YO!! pfffft, please.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i dont talk sh*t.. im not like kfizzly.. YO IM FROM COMPTON ILL BUST A CAP IN YO ASS ANYDAY OF THE WEEK YO!! pfffft, please.
> [snapback]1162243[/snapback]​


When did Fizzle ever say that? Link please.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if you lived in canada id say "hell, he hasnt been in trouble before, he'll get let off no problem..." but the US isnt the same as canada. ive had buddies steal a car, drunk off their ass, and crash it into the side of the local hippy grocery store. all that he got was probation, and it was probably his 3rd or 4th time getting arrested. up here in canada they are really lax on first time offenders, like REALLY lax. sometimes its a freakin joke. 2 iranian immigrant bastards were racing down a road that isnt fit for racing, they both wiped out, and took out some poor lady walking home from the store. both guys got house arrest....HOUSE ARREST!!!! for killing someone. everyone here was calling for those 2 bastards heads, they finally got their stupid asses deported. but IMO they should have been shot on the spot. when asked about killing the lady, niether guy showed any remorse at all, and never apologized. that disgusted me.

surprisingly, i still have yet to get arrested up here. ive been in SWAT drug busts, scraps and stuff, but always end up free. i actually have only had cuffs on once,lol.

if it's your stepsons first crime, then hopefully he will be let off, at worst he will get community service. id probably count on him just getting community service, as the dickhead old man is pressing 3 different charges, so that might not be looked at the same if they had just stolen the quads, for example.
so my bet would be on community service. i think that would also be fair, as he doesnt deserve to be let off completely. especially hitting the old dude, he wont get off with just a slap on the wrists for that. i hope he's good at picking up garbage, he might be doing it for a few hours,lol









good luck tho PQueen


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

If it his First offence they Will probably give him probation.
If i was you i would try to get him into some type of program before the Court date.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

[snapback]1162089[/snapback]​[/quote]

Jiggy the internet is a very good forum for you to be a tough guy







Anybody as bad as you say you are would not spend all their time talking sh*t on a piranha board.









"the real tough guys dont need to talk sh*t.."

You should remember your own advice








[snapback]1162174[/snapback]​[/quote]

I agree with you on that one!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i dont talk sh*t.. im not like kfizzly.. YO IM FROM COMPTON ILL BUST A CAP IN YO ASS ANYDAY OF THE WEEK YO!! pfffft, please.
> [snapback]1162243[/snapback]​


What the f*ck? KFizzle took a break from the Lounge because of this kind of harassment, and here you go to stir sh*t back up again? Either follow the number 1 rule of respecting our members, or dont post at all.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

jiggy said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Check your area for a program called "scared straight"...That's where kids that are out of control visit the jails and the inmates give them the facts of life behind bars....Reality might kick in....Your step son is going down the wrong path in life...Don't give up and help him as much as possible...Good luck..
> ...


yah you go do that and you will get your ass wooped. think about it you in there for life rite and some little asshole like you trys to act tuff? sh*t i would mess you up in a hurry and just get put back in jail the same spot i started at


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Nope, the cops did finally send the form about a month later and asked me to fill it out with the serial numbers of the items. A month later means the people already got their money for selling my sh*t. No one caught, no one cared. I got renters insurance for my new place, moved out of the old place. Completely different area, very nice. Did pick up my 52 inch DLP LG tv.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

This kid tells his mom and cops to go f&%& off!! Sorry, but I feel he needs some good old ass woopings from his dad.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

my friend just got fucked. He was 16 and had sex with a 15 year old. Her mom is pressing charges for rape.

If its his first affence they will take it a little easer. But he will most definity get figned up the ass for court charges. Probation. community servise. i dont think jail. He should not get tried for an adult.

With my friend he turn 17 like a week after he slept with her. So her mom waited so they would tri him as an adult.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Since when is a 15/16 yr old doing it against the law?

But ya, I think this kid is fucked. I like the suggestion of some sort of intervention program before his court date.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Arent u supposed to be 18 to be considered an adult?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Since when is a 15/16 yr old doing it against the law?
> 
> But ya, I think this kid is fucked. I like the suggestion of some sort of intervention program before his court date.
> [snapback]1162968[/snapback]​


the ages in states differ, but here in michigan where avatar-god and i live the legal age of consent is 16. so if you f*ck someone under the age of 16, its considered statutory rape and you can be charged for a bunch of sh*t.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Avatar~God said:


> my friend just got fucked. He was 16 and had sex with a 15 year old. Her mom is pressing charges for rape.
> 
> If its his first affence they will take it a little easer. But he will most definity get figned up the ass for court charges. Probation. community servise. i dont think jail. He should not get tried for an adult.
> 
> ...


It does not matter how old he is when he is arrested, it is his age at the time of the offence







Get your story right


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > i dont talk sh*t.. im not like kfizzly.. YO IM FROM COMPTON ILL BUST A CAP IN YO ASS ANYDAY OF THE WEEK YO!! pfffft, please.
> ...


he used to IM me, now he stopped cuz i caught his ass in a lie.. someone from the board goes to his highschool.. fizzly said he was from long beach and from a bad neighborhood and this kid tells me that they r from middle class suburbs and that fizzly only acts hard online but is a geek in school that gets made fun of..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


You two sound like a pair


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...


id get my ass whooped? pffft.. please.. im not saying there arent people that cant whoop my ass, just not many can.. heh


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

How did this thread go from giving someone advice on what's going to happen to this kid...to...people determining their physical status and who's better than who? Stop being self centered and get back on topic. this thread is not about kfizzly or jiggy, please get back on track, Thank-you!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> How did this thread go from giving someone advice on what's going to happen to this kid...to...people determining their physical status and who's better than who? Stop being self centered and get back on topic. this thread is not about kfizzly or jiggy, please get back on track, Thank-you!
> [snapback]1163088[/snapback]​


So you are wanting to share more about YOUR prison stay? That is what your contribution was, correct?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I didn't say anything about "my" prison experience. I just said I was serving time with 17 years old that were in there for B.S. I didn't go on and on about how bad ass I was or anything stupid like that because It's something I regret. I just threw it in there so that people would understand that I'm not just talking out my ass when It comes to the justice system because I've been through it...please don't call me out armac


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...
























is this coming from the guy who cut off ppls fingers off in fights..and beat ppls heads in with bricks...and brought samurai swords to brawls....














and i didnt im u all the time


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> I didn't say anything about "my" prison experience. I just said I was serving time with 17 years old that were in there for B.S. I didn't go on and on about how bad ass I was or anything stupid like that because It's something I regret. I just threw it in there so that people would understand that I'm not just talking out my ass when It comes to the justice system because I've been through it...please don't call me out armac
> [snapback]1163101[/snapback]​


Well since you said please


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

piranhaqueen said:


> When I married my husband I also got a step son (going on 17 in November)... I am only 26, and it is kinda hard to be a motherly figure to him, especially in cases like this.
> 
> He was downstate visiting his mom for the past week (he doesn't like to go there, but she makes him like once or twice a year)... anyway, he just called me at work and said that he got into some trouble last night.
> 
> ...


Let's Start Over...


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

They deserve jail. At 16, I was VERY able to make my own decisions. If there is one thing that pisses me off, it theives.. They made the decision to drink, steal, and run. They deserve everything that is coming to them. Although, theres part of me that blames it on the parents. A child's behavior is a direct reflection of how they were raised. For example, I would never steal, my parents raised me better than that. Am I perfect? No. But when I was growing up, if I had done anything remotely close to that, my ass would have been grass...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

alrite p queen if your even reeding this post anymore, im just trying to get my point to you. me being a 16 year old kid who is a 7 or 8 on a scale of 1 to 10 of badness (







) im telling you that if i get in deep sh*t over somthing i am not goin to do it again but if i get away im just goin to keep pushing my limits with it. altho i would never steal from a person because i think its completely differnt i have tookin from walmart once or twice lol but im always scard shitless ill get cause and dont think ill do it again


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

"qickshot said:


> alrite p queen if your even reeding this post anymore, im just trying to get my point to you. me being a 16 year old kid who is a 7 or 8 on a scale of 1 to 10 of badness laugh: ) im telling you that if i get in deep sh*t over somthing i am not goin to do it again but if i get away im just goin to keep pushing my limits with it. altho i would never steal from a person because i think its completely differnt i have tookin from walmart once or twice lol but im always scard shitless ill get cause and dont think ill do it again
> [snapback]1163249[/snapback]​


If you are "scard shitless " stealing from WalMart you are a "2" on the badness scale, maybe a "1", you just think you are bad. I have dealt with kids that have killed another human being at your age.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

If you are "scard shitless " stealing from WalMart you are a "2" on the badness scale, maybe a "1", you just think you are bad. I have dealt with kids that have killed another human being at your age.








[snapback]1163311[/snapback]​[/quote]
you guys should really stop bashing people, Pqueen whats the scoop? have any actions been taken?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > my friend just got fucked. He was 16 and had sex with a 15 year old. Her mom is pressing charges for rape.
> ...


Umm, he got tried as an adult. He only messed around with her when he was 16. Just because he fucked that chick at 16 doesnt mean the court wont try some one as an adult when they turn 17.

here the legal consint is 16. So either way he is screwed, he just got screwed harder.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

armac said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > alrite p queen if your even reeding this post anymore, im just trying to get my point to you. me being a 16 year old kid who is a 7 or 8 on a scale of 1 to 10 of badness laugh: ) im telling you that if i get in deep sh*t over somthing i am not goin to do it again but if i get away im just goin to keep pushing my limits with it. altho i would never steal from a person because i think its completely differnt i have tookin from walmart once or twice lol but im always scard shitless ill get cause and dont think ill do it again
> ...


no thats not it i just dont like stealing. im not even goin to get into the sh*t ive done its just some things i dont do like drugs and stealing. you can be bad without them things maby its just you who thinks your tuff?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

"qickshot said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


I do not think I am "tuff" I think you are a wannabee, you never heard me say I am "bad", you are the one that is scared of a little misdemenanor shoplifting wrap, but you wanna be bad. What does that include for you, spitting on the sidewalk?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > alrite p queen if your even reeding this post anymore, im just trying to get my point to you. me being a 16 year old kid who is a 7 or 8 on a scale of 1 to 10 of badness laugh: ) im telling you that if i get in deep sh*t over somthing i am not goin to do it again but if i get away im just goin to keep pushing my limits with it. altho i would never steal from a person because i think its completely differnt i have tookin from walmart once or twice lol but im always scard shitless ill get cause and dont think ill do it again
> ...


if murder was legal i would have killed many many people already..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the question of whether its a felony or not would be a state to state type of thing, because not all state justice systems define each the same. for instance, in most cases, a misdemeanor is a crime carrying less than 1 year of jail time and not involving a state prison. its definately something to research though, because if his crimes are to be determined misdemeanors, then he IS NOT ENTITLED TO AN ATTORNEY provided by the state or public budget. however, IF jailtime is imminent, and the case is to be considered a felony, then he WILL be provided with an attorney by the public. now, since he's 16 years old, im not sure that they would put him up against adult charges, therefore, they may press for "gross" misdemeanor or "aggrivated" misdemeanor classifications on his crimes. in which case, the charges are labeled as misdemeanors, but SOME of the weight of a felony charge(more than 1 year or death) can be persued. honestly, in most jurisdictions, grand-theft, is considered a felony crime. also, where he stole property from the house, BURGLARY would be the proper charge, which is a felony is pretty much ALL jurisdictions, breaking and entering not so much, but breaking and entering with the intent to commit a felony is burglary, and the felony was grand theft, when he stole property valued at over 250 dollars. also, with the assault, if serious bodily harm was inflicted, meaning, lasting harm, then it will be considered a felony, and is considered a serious felony, however, if the "plaintiff" was able to fully recover from the injuries sustained and has no lasting effects, then it would be a misdemeanor.

he's facing serious trouble here, but where he's a juvenile, i dont know how they'd try him. if the assault charge is deemed a misdemeanor, and the grand theft charge is dropped, then he could have a bench trial with a judge, the way it works for adults is in order for them to have a jury present at a trial over a misdemeanor, the defendant has to request them present, and has to pay a fee. at a felony trial, the jury is there in the first place. most likely, he will have to do some community service, probably several hundred hours worth, he'll have to come to terms with the property owner so that no charges remain, and he MAY spend some time is a juvenile detention center or a youth charter. it really all depends on how serious the court is about trying him.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

[/quote]

if murder was legal i would have killed many many people already..
[snapback]1163525[/snapback]​[/quote]

Damn an E-Thug look out boys.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh cuz only thugs kill people.. fool


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sorry to be crude if I am , and I understand your situation , but it was his decision to break in and do the things he did and should pay for them IMHO. There is no use beating yourself up over this at all .
> 
> First timer may get a break , but then again you never know these days , Best thing I could reccommend to you i*f you want to keep him out of jail is get a good lawyer*. and Good Luck PQ.
> [snapback]1161483[/snapback]​


sorry if this sounds rude but I think people should not offer advice in a situation like this when they don't have very much knowledge on the topic. He is a minor and if any time is spent it will be in juvenile hall which is NOT the same as jail.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

acb said:


> *well i hate to burst your bubble, but even if hes hasnt been in any previous trouble, hes screwed, but then again he could get off*. your best bet is to hire an attorney. *since hes 17 he will most likely be tried as and adult. kids as young as 11 are tried as adults for the same thing*. it all depends.. the law is very sucky that way. about a month ago i got caught for counterfiting money, i got off completly scott free(excluding being grounded by my parents) it was the same scoop, we just had to wait. i'll save you some time and money by what our lawer said." dont make any contact with police or any other law enforcment and if they call give them your lawers number and simply say call him." in my case i was incredibly lucky i would have gone to prison if i wouldnt have lied to the police. the other alternitive was juvi or a boys home. i also have a "clean record" except for a skateboarding ticket.. basically it depends if he got in previous trouble and what the law is going to do. oh by the way im only 15 1/2 and that was the most stupid thing i have every done. sorry for getting off topic with my problems. and i know it is prolly freaking you out and its nothing a mother should ever go threw. i hope your son gets lucky and nothing happens to him(or you) and good luck. if you have any questions just ask and i'll be more than happy to answer any of them.
> 
> Adam
> [snapback]1161500[/snapback]​


Hes screwed but then again he could get off? hmm..ooook. Minors are tried as adults according to the crime committed NOT the age. You don't even know what state the child is from. Some states do not try minors unless they are 16 or 17 at the time the crime was committed.

Even if the child was an adult I dobut prison time would be issued. At worst the child will go to juvenile hall and that could be beneficial. Juvenile hall is not the same as jail or prison, it is not a penal isntituion.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> When I married my husband I also got a step son (going on 17 in November)... I am only 26, and it is kinda hard to be a motherly figure to him, especially in cases like this.
> 
> He was downstate visiting his mom for the past week (he doesn't like to go there, but she makes him like once or twice a year)... anyway, he just called me at work and said that he got into some trouble last night.
> 
> ...


i'm no law dog, but if he gets charged with assault, breaking and entering AND grand theft, there's NO WAY that he's not doing time. if it's his first 3 offenses, then he may get only a couple months. but three offenses in one spree? i know guys that've been thrown in jail for less.

*edit* by doing time, i mean time in juvie, not an actual prison. but if he's doing this kinda crap he deserves to get a little whipped up in juvie anyway.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


Please keep this thread alive Jiggy, every reply you make is more ridiculous than the last.

I really liked your reply to the drinking thread, "I spend $200.00 a night on a bar tab" Does Mommy, the lawyer, still pay your biills or are you a bald faced liar?

"if murder was legal i would have killed many many people already.."

Take a second and read what you just wrote, are you embarassed yet? You will be in 5 years, this was the most childish thing you could have written. Let Mommy read it, she might have to take your little computer away for this one young man.

Does the "chemical imbalance" you mentioned earlier contribute to these pathological lies, are you on medication to control yourself? My suggestion would be to see your Doctor and describe the kind of lies you are able to fabricate on a moment's notice, he will surely up you dosage.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im sure you would know alot about want to bes but i dont want to be anything or anyone and by the way you like to argue over the internet so much you sound like a real bad ass your self because it take a real tuff guy to do it


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

"qickshot said:


> im sure you would know alot about want to bes but i dont want to be anything or anyone and by the way you like to argue over the internet so much you sound like a real bad ass your self because it take a real tuff guy to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks







Take a course or two in English, it will make your posts easier for us to decipher.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

armac said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > im sure you would know alot about want to bes but i dont want to be anything or anyone and by the way you like to argue over the internet so much you sound like a real bad ass your self because it take a real tuff guy to do it
> ...


Wrong person to start shizzle with .....







Be cool Quick ...


> sorry if this sounds rude but I think people should not offer advice in a situation like this when they don't have very much knowledge on the topic. He is a minor and if any time is spent it will be in juvenile hall which is NOT the same as jail.


Oh I forgot I was only raised by a Deputy Sherriff , I know nothing of the law ...








Jail , Juvi , kinda of the same thing ...Your locked up


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude armac is amazing


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> dude armac is amazing
> [snapback]1163995[/snapback]​


Thanks, you look smarter than I thought you would, that is you in your avatar?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nope..its my idol


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> nope..its my idol
> [snapback]1164010[/snapback]​


Sorry, I misunderstood


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


just cuz i have money and fight means i am a liar?.. do i sense jealousy?
just cuz u were a f*ck up and didnt do anything with ur life and had to become a cop or corrections officer cuz it was the only thing left u could do, doesnt mean u have to take the misery of ur shitty life out on people that r doing better than u..

$200 bar tab is nothing in ny.. we arent cheap hicks like u fuckin inbred texans..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jiggy said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


Chill Jiggy


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


I am sorry, I just realized you are the real deal, can you ever forgive me Mr Jiggy? I can tell by your spelling and grammar you are by far a superior individual in many ways from myself. Not all of us can be tough and wealthy, once again my sincerest apologies. One day you should come down to Texas and show us how a real man handles himself. You little punk


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Still reading.... and absorbing - thanks for all the great points and advice... no new updates, haven't heard from him over the weekend. He is 16, will be 17 in November (say alot of people basing their points on a 17 yr old)... is it based on their age during the crime or at court?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=90660

armac
start reading half way down if u really wanna know how 'bout it' i am..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> Still reading.... and absorbing - thanks for all the great points and advice... no new updates, haven't heard from him over the weekend. He is 16, will be 17 in November (say alot of people basing their points on a 17 yr old)... is it based on their age during the crime or at court?
> [snapback]1164078[/snapback]​


at the time the crime is commited..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jiggy said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=90660
> 
> armac
> start reading half way down if u really wanna know how 'bout it' i am..
> [snapback]1164079[/snapback]​


Uh-Oh







watch out aramac


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=90660
> 
> armac
> start reading half way down if u really wanna know how 'bout it' i am..
> [snapback]1164079[/snapback]​


I could really care less. You are pitiful, attention starved, Mommy's Boy, I have seen a dozen just like you. Put a lot of them in jail, do you cry like all the rest of them? I bet you do....CALL my MOMMY...I want my MOMMY, sound familiar?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no.. "f*ck u pig" sounds more like it..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jiggy, Armac, enough already: fight out your petty little argument over pm or e-mail.

Show some respect to the thread starter (or at least pretend you can), and quit derailing









Wheter you read this in time or not, the next one derailing this thread will receive a warning...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jiggy, Armac, enough already: fight out your petty little argument over pm or e-mail.
> 
> Show some respect to the thread starter (or at least pretend you can), and quit derailing
> 
> ...


isnt it funny that it wasnt me this time


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Jiggy, you have gone from slightly respectful to fool in about 5 posts...a new world record.

jesus man, i have never heard so much BS out of someone's mouth since the last time i talked to a ****** i went to high school with.

now everyone on here knows that you are truly a fool.

"if murder was legal i would have killed lots of ppl" (paraphrased)

man...only a total p*ssy would say that.

my father father grew up in Belfast in the really bad times, and he's taught me a lot of 'irish rhetoric' over the years. his main thing he taught me, is that in a fight, if a guy is all talk, he's scared and trying to make up for something, and more importantly trying to avoid the fight...he said the real 'tough guys' are the bastards who look right at, and dont say a word. those are the true tough guys, and you have proven that you arent even capable of being an 'online tough guy'









ive seen you talk a lot of smack on this board. trying to talk yourself up. how old are you again? cause you sound like you're under 20, even still in high school.

i have yet to hear anybody my age or older talk like you do. in fact the only ppl i hear talk like you, are little high school kids trying to act tough in front of their friends.

Jiggy, id suggest you just keep quiet so you dont become an even bigger laughing stock.









can we get back to what the demise of PQueen boy will be? how is it comign along Pqueen? any new news? call the show 'intervention', maybe that doctor Phil looking guy can scare him straight. "you better get your act together son. or you'll become as dull as me.'


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> Jiggy, you have gone from slightly respectful to fool in about 5 posts...a new world record.
> 
> jesus man, i have never heard so much BS out of someone's mouth since the last time i talked to a ****** i went to high school with.
> 
> ...


im the one with the least to prove.. i know what i can do and i have vids that show it.. werent u the one that was giving me the 'ooohs and aaaahs' cuz i whoop peoples asses as a hobby.. lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pqueen: they try by age depending on the severity of the crime because minors get off easier than adults. they're usually high profile and violent crimes. he may get off easy this time, you never know. a slap on the wrist, probation, anger management and community service. OR, he could get reamed up the butt and get some time.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i saw you knock one guy to the floor. which i said was good. cause it was. but you also said the guy had no clue what he was doing. i could have knocked that guy on his ass the same way. just cause you took a video of it doesnt mean you're a pro.

get a life man. you have to post videos of yourself hitting untrained ppl to make yourself feel tough.














in the hardcore-ness of Jiggy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

He will prob get some juvie time.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


I don't understand why you would like to brag that your pops was a deputy sherriff yet you still make the mistake of calling juvenile hall "jail". No offense but it seems like he didn't know the laws/terminology very well or you didn't learn much from him.

I don't think juvenile hall should be a synonym of jail because they are obviously different. Juvenile hall is not even associated with jails or prisons. Juvenile hall is a lot more leniant with rehabilitation an emphasis.

_The juvenile hall is the temporary detention and treatment facility in and for the County of Yolo for minors who are charged with a violation of the law or who have violated conditions of probation. It is a division of the Probation Department but operated under the authority and regulations of the California Welfare and Institutions Code, California Penal Code and the California Administrative Code. Mandates include that the facility shall not be treated as a jail, prison, or penal institution and shall be operated in all respects as nearly like a home as possible._

Juvenile hall may be the same as jail to you but I think it is only fair that the poster get the most accurate information possible. I think it would make a difference if she knew her child was going into junveile hall full of minors as opposed to jail with adults.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Here are some pics of the juvenile detention facility that I worked at we had 4 pods like this. We had 1 pod reserved for county juvies and another 3 reserved for federal juvies(illegals and american indians). Tell me if living like this is not like jail, The food came directly from the jail next door which also housed county and federal inmates.
View attachment 73631

View attachment 73632


Here was our control center.
View attachment 73633


Here is the building I got to keep both the USA flag and the Arizona flag you see in those pics.
View attachment 73634


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...










Even Mexicans Are Hick's? Its also not cheap, its called not being a sap and buying every whore that comes your way a drink









Whats the Current Situation with the Kid? He get locked up yet?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Here are some pics of the juvenile detention facility that I worked at we had 4 pods like this. We had 1 pod reserved for county juvies and another 3 reserved for federal juvies(illegals and american indians). Tell me if living like this is not like jail, The food came directly from the jail next door which also housed county and federal inmates.
> View attachment 73631
> 
> View attachment 73632
> ...


lay down the law johnny boy


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pics of the juvenile detention facility that I worked at we had 4 pods like this. We had 1 pod reserved for county juvies and another 3 reserved for federal juvies(illegals and american indians). Tell me if living like this is not like jail, The food came directly from the jail next door which also housed county and federal inmates.
> ...


Looks like every prison I have seen


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

armac said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > johndeere said:
> ...


if ur a cop..dont they train u to fight too?...u should post some videos of u owning ppl


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...










During training They had to remove one of my sparing partners cause I kept hurting him, he was such a baby. So they gave me a new guy to spar with he a was a big mother and I think it was the green bay packers that he used to play for. I had to practically jump on his back to get him into certain holds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know why some people on this board are so driven to offend Jiggy.

To quote someone you don't even know and scutinize and question everything they write is *very annoying *to everyone else on the board.

What do you plan on winning? Is there some kind of special online award for pissing somebody off who lives 2000 miles away from you?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't know why some people on this board are so driven to offend Jiggy.
> 
> To quote someone you don't even know and scutinize and question everything they write is *very annoying *to everyone else on the board.
> 
> ...


"if murder was legal i would have killed many many people already."


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

johny boy...would u hurt me?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> johny boy...would u hurt me?
> [snapback]1164427[/snapback]​










Quit it.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Here are some pics of the juvenile detention facility that I worked at we had 4 pods like this. We had 1 pod reserved for county juvies and another 3 reserved for federal juvies(illegals and american indians). Tell me if living like this is not like jail, The food came directly from the jail next door which also housed county and federal inmates.
> View attachment 73631
> 
> View attachment 73632
> ...


hey don't get me wrong..I never said juvenile hall was a nice place to live but for someone to refer to JV is "jail" is just wrong.

I just think it is fair that the original poster gets the most accurate information possible.

If the original poster knew the child would end up in JV instead of jail/prison that could have a big impact on her decision.

Also if the child is placed in juvenile hall she can apply to have the child's record sealed. If the child was to actually go to jail this would not be possible and could have a huge effect on the childs future.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

stinkyfish said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pics of the juvenile detention facility that I worked at we had 4 pods like this. We had 1 pod reserved for county juvies and another 3 reserved for federal juvies(illegals and american indians). Tell me if living like this is not like jail, The food came directly from the jail next door which also housed county and federal inmates.
> ...


Point out the most obvious difference you see differentiating this Juvenile facility from an adult Prison. Basically there is none


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

that's what the prison I was in looked like, and also county jail too


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

armac said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > johndeere said:
> ...


um how about beig housed with minors? If you think its the same awesome for you. If it were my child, it would make a difference if they were headed to JV instead of jail. Might be a little easier getting a job if you can have your records sealed but who needs a job!


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

you know what I apologize..I was stupid for trying to use the proper terminology so the original poster could have the correct information. Lets all use the wrong words and confuse this lady as much as possible! brilliant! I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier!

Jk about that but on a serious note I think its important she has as accurate information as possible. If she knew her child would most likely end up in juvenile hall she might not hire a lawyer (which is not cheap) Some parents think JV is a good experience for troubled minors.

The childs experience in JV will not be a fun one. They will learn that JV/county jail/prison are not fun places to be and hopefully will leave a changed person. This experience can be accomplished with a good chance that the childs records will be sealed.

I'm not sure if the original poster would still hire a lawyer if they knew the child would most likely end up in jV instead of jail. That small tidbit of misinformation could cost her a lot unnecessary money.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

when i was locked up in county.. it was kinda worse than being in juvie.. in juvie there r guards that will stop any fights and keep inmates safe.. in county, there is 1 cop who is asleep at the desk around the corner and a cell full of drunk/high inmates that do not want to be there.. not to mention not enough space for everyone to sit so fights break out all the time


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Where I worked their was 1 officer to every 12 to 14 inmates. Also on the federal side some of the "juvie" inmates could be up to 28 years old according to the feds. While I was there the oldest was 22 years old, he did 4 years for shooting his friend in the head with a rifle, on purpose.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Where I worked their was 1 officer to every 12 to 14 inmates. Also on the federal side some of the "juvie" inmates could be up to 28 years old according to the feds. While I was there the oldest was 22 years old, he did 4 years for shooting his friend in the head with a rifle, on purpose.
> [snapback]1164544[/snapback]​


in l.a. minors get transferred to c.y.a. once they become adults to carry out the rest of their sentence. my bud got 7 years after he was already in juvie at the age of 16. once he hit 18 he was transferred to y.a. (california youth authorities) and served the rest there.

as for juvies in comparison to other correctional facilities, there really isn't much difference at all. when i was in sylmar juvenile hall, it wasn't much different then when i went to county for a couple days. in fact, county was nicer. even the age difference is usually protected. my other friend is in for 20 years after an attempted murder and is serving time at a state pen waay up north. i forgot what it was called, but i still speak to his family and his sister. apparently, they seperated him from mainline because he was younger.

sooo...yeah.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

listen, the only way to know if the "child", because he IS a child by law at the age of 16, will be held in a juvenile detention facility or a state faclity for adult offenders is by trial, not only that, i seriously doubt that any judge would warrant a 17 year old spending over 1 year of time in an adult prison, rather, he'd more likely spend little or no time, unless he was ordered to juvenile hall, and have to pay a fine and do community service, as well as check in with a probation officer for a year or so.

where no property was damaged, and the only harm done was the injuries to the owner, i dont think the case will be weighted very heavily, unless he fractured something or was too injured to recover. in these types of cases, most often they're settled with probation and community service, as well as some type of court ordered agreement between the two parties. such as a restraining order...but who knows...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I don't understand why you would like to brag that your pops was a deputy sherriff yet you still make the mistake of calling juvenile hall "jail". No offense but it seems like he didn't know the laws/terminology very well or you didn't learn much from him










you tell him that







What are your credentials ? You wouldnt last a second , but thanks for running your little hole







bookworms love to copy and paste....


----------

